# A warm Hello from Germany!



## MACina (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like to say Hello to everyone!

My name is MACina and I am from Germany.
I have an ardor for MAC since December 2007.....
At the moment I get a chemotherapy-and lost all my hair.
That was very hard but it is also the reason why I came to
MAC!With a nice Make-up I feel much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Even with a bald head.....

And now MAC is really a big,big ador....I love every piece I have!!!!!!!

At the moment I am so much looking forward to the Holiday Collection
"Red She Said"!It is my first Holiday Collection.....

I hope to learn a lot from you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2008)

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Malena (Oct 1, 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you´ll enjoy browsing this site & that it´ll make you feel better!


----------



## MACina (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you!
I am sure that I will enjoy every visit....


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

Wilkommen!  We are happy to have you join us.  I hope you are in good health and feeling good now?  Look forward to seeing you around Specktra.


----------



## MACina (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope that everything will be fine next summer......!

Thank you MzzRach!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi MACina! 

My sis has been undergoing radiation for the last 3 months and has lost her hair as well...not an easy thing to deal with but its so nice that you have such a wonderful outlook on life as does she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Women like you are so inspiring so it's great to have you on board!


----------



## MACina (Oct 1, 2008)

makeupndesign-
I do so much hope that your sis will get well soon.....


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACina* 

 
_makeupndesign-
I do so much hope that your sis will get well soon....._

 

Thank you hun! And my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery are with you as well


----------



## YesILikeFlowers (Oct 1, 2008)

Herzlich willkommen, you will have a lot of fun here!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## MACina (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!
I am so happy to be with you here in this forum....


----------



## MAC*alicious (Oct 2, 2008)

Hallo aus Deutschland zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to meet you here, I'm sure you will love Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have all one thing...the love to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hope you're fine at the moment


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome !


----------



## MACina (Oct 3, 2008)

This forum is really great....I have already got so many
informations!
I love it..........


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Hallo and welcome.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 7, 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy Specktra


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

